# Graphics Card fro 1366x768 @ max settings



## Techguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

I want to buy a graphics card for my pc:

Intel i5 2400 3.1Ghz
Zion Hynix 4GB DDR3
Intel BH67BLB3
VIP 300W SMPS
LG 1366x768 LED monitor
Seagate 500GB.

I currently use the onboard Intel HD 2000. I would like a graphics card that will allow me to play games at my monitor resolution (1366x768) at ultra settings...
What would you recommend? I was thinking of the HD 7750 or GTX 650.. 
Are they not enough or overkill?
Budget:less than 15k. 
My power supply is 300W but will be able to handle the gtx 650 i guess because 95[cpu]+65[gpu]+50[otherstuff] is less than 250W....

Thanks

I would prefer the nvidia 600 series or amd 7000 series because they have the latest tech and low power consumption...


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 5, 2012)

Get hd 7750.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 5, 2012)

Get HD 7750 it has very low power consumption.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 5, 2012)

Nothing is really an overkill these days.  You have a decent processor and also a decent budget i.e 15k. I think you should be looking forward to upgrade ur psu. Get a 
1)Corsair GS600 ~ 4.1 k and a 
2)GTX 560 Non Ti~ 11k OR
hd 6850 ~10.2k(if you can find one) and OC it to a good 920 mhz OR 
hd 7770 ~8.2k. 

If you really dont want to upgrade ur psu (bad choice IMO)then get a 7750. Still I am not sure if your 300 W psu can really handle it.


----------



## Techguy (Nov 5, 2012)

That is what i was thinking of but can the HD 7750 handle 1600x900 at high-ultra setting? Reviews indicate that the GTX 650 is better although it has 'slightly' higher power consumption....


*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_650_Power_Edition/images/perfrel.gif 

*the gtx 650 is around 5-10% faster than the HD 7750....*


*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_650_Power_Edition/images/perfwatt.gif

*It is also more efficient... It can consume a max of 62watts.. while the Radeon 7750 can consume 50watts max....*


----------



## vkl (Nov 5, 2012)

HD7750 is available for around 6.2k whereas gt650 is available for around 8.5-9k or more.
HD7770 is available for around 8.2k.HD7770 performs much better than gt650.

If you are going to change monitor to a full hd one then get GIGABYTE RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC-13.7k or else get the hd7770.
Change the PSU to corsair cx430v2.It is not worth taking a risk with that PSU.That PSU might not even deliver 180Watts on its 12V rail.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 5, 2012)

Techguy said:


> That is what i was thinking of but can the HD 7750 handle 1600x900 at high-ultra setting?



You would be getting fps in the 20s in high req games @ultra,1650*1080.

*Your whole idea of sticking with your crappy PSU is refraining you from better options. And the working of a psu isnt that simple as u assume it to be. I bet your psu would have less than even 70 % efficiency. Buying a good psu will not only help u get a better gpu but also allow you to make future upgrades. *


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2012)

talking about future proofing I suggest Op to get a Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.5k and a HD7850 1GB @ ~12.5k-13k  - flipkart was selling it for 13.9k so it must be cheaper local shops though finding it may be an issue but it's the best GPU+PSU combo Op can get and even if he upgrades t a HD monitor later this card will give him enough performance in every game with high to moderate settings.


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ +1.

7750 < 650 < 7770 < 650ti < 7850 < 660.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ +1.
> 
> 7750 < 650 < 7770 < 650ti < 7850 < 660.


You missed the 560.


7750 < 650 < 7770 < 650ti < 560 < 560 Ti < 7850 < 660.


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ i know .... its cause 560 EOLed. it was too difficult for me to get a piece 2-3 week ago locally. but 560 is slightly better than 650ti - better hardware, more memory bus, 650 has better architecture and more efficient use of resources. overall, 560 is same level as 650ti with 1-1.5 fps better in most DX11 games.
but its probably a bit better than 650ti in <DX11 games.

7750 < 650 < 7770 < 650ti <= 560 < 560 Ti < 7850 < 660.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't stick with that psu. CHange it and invest in a better GPU as the others are suggesting.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> You would be getting fps in the 20s in high req games @ultra,1650*1080.
> 
> *Your whole idea of sticking with your crappy PSU is refraining you from better options. And the working of a psu isnt that simple as u assume it to be. I bet your psu would have less than even 70 % efficiency. Buying a good psu will not only help u get a better gpu but also allow you to make future upgrades. *



You can get 40-50 fps with HD 7750 at that resolution if you have good processor IE i3 or i5.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2012)

Techguy said:


> That is what i was thinking of but can the HD 7750 handle 1600x900 at high-ultra setting? Reviews indicate that the GTX 650 is better although it has 'slightly' higher power consumption....
> 
> 
> *tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_650_Power_Edition/images/perfrel.gif
> ...


Power consumption doesn't matter. Only matters if you want to save money equal to 3 packets of Uncle Chips in ONE year.

I'd suggest you to buy HD 7770 @ 8.2k. It is faster than GTX 650 and cheaper as well.

Change PSU as well. Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.4k.

Don't buy a graphic card if you don't want to change your PSU.


----------



## Techguy (Nov 6, 2012)

I've found two graphics cards which I would buy:

Asus AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

the gtx650 is Rs.100 costlier so i guess it is a better choice... although the 7770 can be got for 300 rs. more....


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

Do as _ico_ said. 
Get 7770 from local markets.
Flipkart is comparatively costlier.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 6, 2012)

You can get HD 7750 for 6.5k to 6.7 in market better buy from there


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 6, 2012)

Just wanted to ask a question...

I was too lazy to create a new thread.. 
I just want to make sure that HD7850 would work with CX430 or Seasonic S12II 520W..


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Seasonic 520 W would be better


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Just wanted to ask a question...
> 
> I was too lazy to create a new thread..
> I just want to make sure that HD7850 would work with CX430 or Seasonic S12II 520W..



Yes, at stock & for casual OCing also. Btw what are your specs ?? The extent to which you can OC your GPU will depend on the power your remaining rig consumes.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 6, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Yes, at stock & for casual OCing also. Btw what are your specs ?? The extent to which you can OC your GPU will depend on the power your remaining rig consumes.




My current Specs:-
C2Q Q6600 @2.4 GHz 
Intel mobo (cant figure out its exact model)
2GB DDR2 Kingston RAM
250GB Seagate HD

Expected Upgrade:-
4GB DDR3 RipjawsX
HD 7850 
A Good Cabinet 
PSU
Logitech G100 Combo


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> You can get 40-50 fps with HD 7750 at that resolution if you have good processor IE i3 or i5.



Checked some BMs, Actually with 7750, you get avg fps~31/32 @ warhead @ 1650*1080,4*AA.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> My current Specs:-
> C2Q Q6600 @2.4 GHz
> Intel mobo (cant figure out its exact model)
> 2GB DDR2 Kingston RAM
> ...



CX430v2 is enough.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 7, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> My current Specs:-
> C2Q Q6600 @2.4 GHz
> Intel mobo (cant figure out its exact model)
> 2GB DDR2 Kingston RAM
> ...



how will u upgrade RAM in a DDR2 board without changing it ??


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 7, 2012)

Naxal said:


> how will u upgrade RAM in a DDR2 board without changing it ??



Its not possible? 

Then please suggest me a budget board that will support Q6600 & DDR3 at once...


----------



## Myth (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ There might not be any substantial performance gain using a ddr3 ram with 775 socket. 
ddr2 is best suited for q6600.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Checked some BMs, Actually with 7750, you get avg fps~31/32 @ warhead @ 1650*1080,4*AA.



Dunno about Warhead buy my friend is getting 45 -47 FPS FPs in 1080p with AMD x4 processor (Medium-High settings AA turned off(Cause it lows fps)

Anyways we are going off topic


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 7, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Dunno about Warhead buy my friend is getting 45 -47 FPS FPs in 1080p with AMD x4 processor (Medium-High settings AA turned off(Cause it lows fps)
> 
> Anyways we are going off topic


With the AA turned off, fps is bound to shoot up.  (BTW u didnt mention the game)
Rightly said, we re going OT.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 7, 2012)

BF3 it is, but yeah his CPU is at 4ghz not to mention lol.
@OP If your budget is about 15k or less better get HD 7850 Power edition Oc'd version.


----------



## koolent (Nov 7, 2012)

Coming on-topic, I think the best choice as  many have suggested is get the following:

*HD 7750 OR
HD 6870 (if available) OR
HD 7850.*

Basically, the 7xxx series will even lower the power consumption and the heat generated. So, it will be wise to get:

*Corsair CX430 v2*

And I'd also say that get everything locally or from "non-flipkart" websites i.e. Techshop AND ITWares AND ITDepot

You might get reasonable rates there too.

For a tip, the PSU upgrade is hell of necessary as VIP can never provide what you get from Corsair. I have the CX430 v2 and a HD 6770, running awesomely awesome!

All I want to say is, spending a little more to help your GPU not starve and consequently DIE, upgrade your PSU first as both are interdependent.

Happy gaming


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Its not possible?
> 
> Then please suggest me a budget board that will support Q6600 & DDR3 at once...





Myth said:


> ^^ There might not be any substantial performance gain using a ddr3 ram with 775 socket.
> ddr2 is best suited for q6600.



for the motherboard price you can get 2x 2GB DDr2 ram easily which is sufficient for gaming.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok.. Ive checked via CPU-Z that my mobo is Intel DG31PR


----------



## Naxal (Nov 8, 2012)

Myth said:


> ^^ There might not be any substantial performance gain using a ddr3 ram with 775 socket.
> ddr2 is best suited for q6600.



I disagree.

I was running (2 x 2) 4GB Corsair XMS2 800 MHz DDR-II with my Q6600 under XFX 650i but when the motherboard died, I purchased G41 Combo of Gigabyte having support for both DDR-II and DDR-III

I started with existing DDR-II and later purchased DDR-III (1333 MHz) and found indeed there is improvement in over all performance of the system.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 8, 2012)

Will DG31PR support DDR3?


----------



## Naxal (Nov 8, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Will DG31PR support DDR3?



For Intel Original DG31PR, there is only two RAM slot given supporting only DDR-II RAM with max FSB of 800 MHz

ARK | Intel® Desktop Board DG31PR

So no support for DDR-III RAM


----------



## Myth (Nov 8, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Will DG31PR support DDR3?



No                  .


----------

